# Habistat Twin Channel Thermostat with ceramics?



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello, Can you use the Habistat Twin Channel Thermostat with 2 ceramic bulbs in 2 different vivs? I have heard tho on/thermostats are no good for ceramics.if they are ok it would be great as i am short on sockets!
Livefood UK Ltd.

thanks john


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol if you cant then im in trouble!! 

i use three twin channel thermostats, each channel runs a seperate ceramic bulb... seems to be working thusfar! : victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah they should be fine. they will bascially run any on/off heat supply up to 300w per side. so basicall they will be fine with 2 250w ceramics ( or smaller) in total.

also we do them cheaper than livefoods at £40.00 including delivery


----------



## GECKO62 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thermostats


Look on here it tells what you can use with what habistat


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope so I've just got one to do this


----------



## GECKO62 (Jun 12, 2008)

Device Heat tape/mats/cord​ Ceramic heat emmitters​ Light Globes​ Use with
Night Eye Day/Night temperature adjustment switch​ Use with
Moon and Sun on/off switches​ Switching Thermostat *yes*​ _Not recomended_​ *yes*​ _no_​ *yes*​ **Twin Channel and Mat Thermostats* *yes*​ _Not recomended_​ _no_​ _no_​ *yes*​ ***Pulse Proportional Thermostats *yes*​ *yes*​ _no_​ _no_​ *yes*​ ***Day/Night Pulse Proportional Thermostats *yes*​ *yes*​ _no_​ *yes*​ *yes*​ ****Dimming Thermostats *yes*​ *yes*​ *yes*​ _no_​ *yes*​ ******Day/Night Dimming Thermostats *yes*​ *yes*​ *yes*​ *yes*​ *yes


This is on the site i posted.
*​


----------

